# Pink – schwanger oder nur Fitness-Pause?



## Mandalorianer (10 Nov. 2010)

*Pink – schwanger oder nur Fitness-Pause?
​*
Na das wäre ein Ding. Kurz nachdem sich Pink mit ihrem „Pro-Klaps-Statement“ bei vielen Eltern unbeliebt machte , soll die Sängerin nun selbst ihren ersten Nachwuchs erwarten.

Augenzeugen wollen Pink bei einem Spaziergang mit ihrem Gatten Carey Hart in Malibu mit einem verräterischen Bäuchlein gesehen haben. Einige Quellen berichteten: „Es sieht so aus, als wäre Pink schwanger. Das sieht nach einem Babybauch aus.“

Bereits im vergangenen April wurde über ein Kind im Anmarsch gemunkelt. Die 30-Jährige Rockerin nahm das damals mit Humor und twitterte: „Los geht’s ins Fitnessstudio. Nur Gott weiß, wann dieses 600-Pfund-Baby rauskommt, welches seit acht Jahren heranwächst.“

Gut möglich, dass diesmal was an den Gerüchten dran ist. Bis jetzt dementierte weder ihr Sprecher noch Pink selbst die Meldung. Und auch der Zeitraum für eine Schwangerschaft wäre gerade günstig. Pink beendete letzten Juli ihre „Funhouse Summer Carnival Tour“. 

*Na da warten wir doch ab 
Gruss Gollum*


----------



## Q (10 Nov. 2010)

Wenn dann wird das jedenfalls ein feines Rockbaby  :thx:


----------



## pinkroxx (11 Nov. 2010)

pink ist etwa seit 3-4 jahren schwanger  (ausser, sie ist auf tour...)
allerdings soll ihr schlagzeuger das gestern abend bei einem gig bestätigt haben

ich warte bis sie es selbst herausposaunt


----------



## Q (15 Nov. 2010)

na dann rätselt mal schön weiter:
http://www.celebboard.net/internati...los-angeles-14-11-2010-x-52-a.html#post697304


----------



## hansi2007 (16 Nov. 2010)

Genau so denke ich mir das auch diese nervigen Medien erzaehlen jede woche wer sonst noch schwanger sein kann aber wenn das stimmt gut so den die musik ist eh nicht so meine auswahl


----------

